# Likelihood of a discount on the Stream?



## joeemison (Oct 2, 2012)

What's the likelihood of a discount on the TiVo Stream (based upon past discounting by TiVo)? Is this something that might be discounted on Black Friday, or does TiVo not discount items like this?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Based on the return rates for this item, count on discounted refurbs later this year.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Arcady said:


> Based on the return rates for this item, count on discounted refurbs later this year.


I hope they have Android support by then. I won't have any issue with buying a refurb unit.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> I hope they have Android support by then. I won't have any issue with buying a refurb unit.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## igirl (Feb 5, 2011)

Sooner or later of course there will be discounts - but this is a new technology and you'll surely have to wait for it to drop in price. The question is - how long do you want to go without it, in order to save 20 bucks? $5/month for 4 months wait maybe?

I, for one, was thrilled to see ANYTHING move forward in TiVoland - so don't care about paying the extra few bucks to get it right way - and to support them for doing something positive for TiVo customers.

It's also possible that the box may go down, but then the advanced featured software may no longer be FREE as it is right now. Considering the software hardware combo - the Stream is a pretty good value as is.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

igirl said:


> Considering the software hardware combo - the Stream is a pretty good value as is.


Not if someone doesn't have ios devices and needs it to work with android devices. Which is where I am at, so waiting for a discounted price is pretty easy.


----------



## jeepguy_1980 (Mar 2, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> I hope they have Android support by then. I won't have any issue with buying a refurb unit.


I think a factory refurb is a safer bet than a new item, since it has actually been bench tested. The only electronic item I would never buy as a refurb is a video card.

I too am waiting for Android support, but I still bout the Stream. I can use it on my old iPad one, and it works quite well. Plus, it helps to show an increased demand which will hopefully encourage TiVo to get the Android app sooner.


----------

